# little dell reservoir through the ice?



## bsnowtaylor (Dec 19, 2012)

Can you fish through the ice on little dell? If so, is it hard to catch fish without tipping your jig with bait? Has anyone checked the ice there recently? I have only ever caught cuts out of there. Are there other species in that reservoir?

Thanks for any info.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I have personally never seen anything saying you CANNOT ice fish LD, but then again I haven't heard of anyone doing it. Same rules would apply, (AFL only) which I think would make it kinda challenging. I doubt you would be able to use a gas auger (watershed issues), but I don't know that for sure. There are supposedly a few brook trout in there, but they are few and far between.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

I have ice fished it and even though Little Dell is AFL rules/C&R you can still catch fish. Basically use the same stuff as you do in the open water months. There are a few brook trout in there and a brown trout or two but all you will really catch is cutts in Little Dell. Keep in mind you cannot get too close to the dam.

Here are my 2 reports on ice fishing it...............

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=40948&hilit=Little+Dell

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=40691&hilit=Little+Dell


----------



## bsnowtaylor (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks gents. That is good to know. I think I might have to give it a try.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

What stops access from the dam? Is there a buoy line like at DC or something?


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

LOAH said:


> What stops access from the dam? Is there a buoy line like at DC or something?


I think that is marked by a big old white buoy. I think the rule is 200 yards or something. I heard there is a local guy that gets to fish the dam though. :evil:


----------

